# Tractor vs. Skidsteer



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

As you may have seen in a previous post, I am looking at purchasing a kubota bx2370 with snowblower , front loader and cab. I am looking at new since there is not much different in the price between a good used one and a new one. With that said, one of my friends who uses a lot of heavy equipment suggested a used skidsteer with heated cab. He says it will move snow a lot quicker. Then I have another friend who says stick with the kubota because there is no visibility with the skidsteer when backing up. I just want something that will do the job and be reliable. as far as servicing, the tractor seems a lot easier than the skidsteer. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

If the tractor has a cab, I'd chose that. I have a teactor with a loader and blower that i used to use for heavy snows or pushing back piles. No cab though, so it was cold and wet. Also hard on the neck when using the blower for a long period of time. I then got a tracked skidsteer with a blower and heated cab. I use that now instead of the tractor. They each have their benefits and pitfalls. The tractor is easier to service. If I could only have one, I'd say go with the tractor since it has the cab.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

subscribed


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

DLC...taking the high road

As for me....I would say it depends on many things. 

1) If your areas are tight, skid steer ! You can spin on a dime and slide into areas a tractor will not.

2) What do you do in the off season ? Which will be more of a money maker ??? Backhoes make money

3) Are you moving large loads ? and need to stack higher ?? Tractor

4) Side walks ??? I love my skid when we have deep snow...dig, spin, dump....try that with a tractor.

5) Seeing how you are using a blower, most of the comments were regarding a loader. But you can still see a skid has its advantages. Make sure if you get a skid buy a high flow !!! You can thank us later

Cab and heater !!!

My vote ...... both, if you have the money and see which you like.


----------



## Ieatsno (Feb 15, 2015)

The key questions are speed, space and summer use. A skid steer will save you hours compared to a tractor and attachments are un ending including a back hoe attachment, all can be rented. but me thinks they don't cut hay and bail it. Whats your plans for summer work with it? and like said earlier, must have high flow!!!!


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

He's talking about a b2370. That's comparable to what, a s70?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

derekslawncare;1970673 said:


> subscribed


Join up to

+

I run both

7740 4wd 11 power box with 10' rear swing blade
Skid 7.5 box with adjustable sides open up 9.5 wide

Detail work, small lots, drives The skid is the Key

Open lots ,Long runs Tractor is the key

By choice which one I would drive is the Skid. Who backs up, spin it around.
If I have to back up I have mirrors or I can turn around in my skid and look out the back.

Tractor is to comfortable seems like a long night I get sleepy in the tractor more easier then in the skid.

Last year first year I really started to use a skid for plowing under 4'' don't even get the Tractor out much any more.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

On a Call;1970683 said:


> DLC...taking the high road
> 
> As for me....I would say it depends on many things.
> 
> ...


Nope. Just bought a skid this season. I have never run a tractor, sooooo, I have nothing useful to contribute to this thread. I am however, interested to see if I made the right purchase. Hence, subscribed.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Skid steer is the most versatile tool you'll ever buy for the money. If speed is of the essence then the skid is your choice. The nice thing about the tractor though is you can really stretch out and not get cramped up after a few hours. I vote for the skid steer only because it's easier to find work for in the summer unless of course you're into farming/ranching or have a lot of property to maintain


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I have a 2210 JD (very similar to the Kubota you're looking at). It's equipped with a cab, blower, plow, broom and mower deck. For a homeowner I can't imagine needing anything more than that. It makes quick work of my 60' long, double wide driveway. We're talking 5-10 minutes tops. It would probably be even quicker if I didn't let my daughter sit on my lap while I'm operating the machine.

I also have a 250 JD skid steer and it's equipped with a bucket and plow. It works great in a commercial setting and it has multiple uses beyond just pushing snow around. But I think a machine like that would be overkill for the average homeowner. 

$.02


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

A Bx23 is more a lawn mower then a tractor. Pretty much any skid will do more then it. Plus the loaders on it is very light duty. I'd get a skid.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

We use both tractors and skid steers and they both have their place. The OP's question needs some additional clarification, what type of work do you plan to do residential or commercial, is portability an issue, what type of blower on the tractor, are you looking at like sizes/production capabilities between used skid and new tractor?

We love our tractors but would not want to be without a skid.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

This is posted in the non-commercial section so keep that in mind when giving him advice. He's probably not going to be logging long hours pushing snow around.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Camden;1970751 said:


> This is posted in the non-commercial section so keep that in mind when giving him advice. He's probably not going to be logging long hours pushing snow around.


Yep, didn't notice that. Thanks


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Good point Camden


----------



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

My driveway is good size with a parking area for tenants. I also have a few obstacles to go around. Right now, I push the snow with a atv and then have to blow it over a fence with a snowblower. I am looking at this as a tax right off for my rental property which will also make snow removal easier and have a little fun also. In the summer time, it will be a glamorized wheel barrow unless a get a side job which I am not looking for. I was leaning towards the tractor because I can buy it new for the same price as a used skid steer and the tractor will also fit in a standard 7' heigh garage door.


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

I've a 40hp New Holland tractor, Bobcat S250 and a BX2360. They all have their place but I have used the heck and had a ball with the Kubota since I bought it less than 2 years ago. With all the wet weather we had last year it was the only thing I had that could get around on the soft ground we had so much of. Plus with one piece of equipment I had a tiller or york rake, mower and front end loader all in one. And I have 3 pieces of Kubota equipment thanks to their $0 down and 0% financing.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Hedgehog;1970770 said:


> My driveway is good size with a parking area for tenants. I also have a few obstacles to go around. Right now, I push the snow with a atv and then have to blow it over a fence with a snowblower. I am looking at this as a tax right off for my rental property which will also make snow removal easier and have a little fun also. In the summer time, it will be a glamorized wheel barrow unless a get a side job which I am not looking for. I was leaning towards the tractor because I can buy it new for the same price as a used skid steer and the tractor will also fit in a standard 7' heigh garage door.


Tractor - In the personal use setting much more forgiving on turf among other pluses such as visibility, less potential repairs on new vs used.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Didn't notice the non commercial either. The tractor is a lot nicer getting in and out of and your wife will be more likely to like a little tractor then driving a skid. If you have a wife.


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

JD Dave;1970878 said:


> Didn't notice the non commercial either. The tractor is a lot nicer getting in and out of and your wife will be more likely to like a little tractor then driving a skid. If you have a wife.


Good point about getting in and out. And funny you mentioned the wife. I bought the Kubota after she complained about the equipment I had and she's taking care of business with a wheelbarrow. Course I don't think she's put 2 hours on it yet. And to the op, you will find uses for whatever you get, especially the loader.


----------



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

I do have a wife and I already thought of that. Another reason for the cab is to incise her into using it. I know if I get the kubota I definitely want the front end loader but I am torn between the front mounted snow blower or the loader arm mounted plow with quick detach for the bucket.


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

I don't have one but I gotta believe a tractor with a heated cab and front mounted snowblower would be sweet for driveways and small areas.


----------

